# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بازار کار رشته ی مدیریت بازرگانی

## sina a

سلام.چند سوال
1-با مدیریت بازرگانی میشه راحت در آمریکا و انگلیس پذیرش گرفت یا در اکثر کشور ها؟
2-مدیریت بازرگانی در ایران حداقل و حداکثر چه رتبه ای برای دانشگاه دولتی میخواد؟
3-مدیریت برای دانشگاه آزاد نیاز به کنکور داره؟!مخضوصا دانشگاه آزاد تهران؟؟!!!
4-درامد مدیریت بازرگانی در ایران چقدر هس؟
5-بین مهندسی معماری،مهندسی عمران،مهندسی مکانیک،هوا و فضا و مدیریت بازگانی به نظر شما کدومشون از هر لحاظ(راحت پذیرش گرفتن در خارج،درامد و........)خوبه؟

----------


## Mr Sky

شما که قصد دارید آزاد برید....بنظرم بهتره رشته حقوق برید......بعدا راحت میتونی واسه ارشد بری دانشگاه دولتی.....مثل آب خوردن میتونی قاضی یا وکیل بشی ........وکیل که راحت میری سر کار
.
.
.قاضی هم حقوقش حداقل 4/5میلیون هست

----------


## sina a

> شما که قصد دارید آزاد برید....بنظرم بهتره رشته حقوق برید......بعدا راحت میتونی واسه ارشد بری دانشگاه دولتی.....مثل آب خوردن میتونی قاضی یا وکیل بشی ........وکیل که راحت میری سر کار
> .
> .
> .قاضی هم حقوقش حداقل 4/5میلیون هست


به هیچ عنوان قصدم این نیست که در ایران بمونم میخوام تا لیسانس یه رشته بخونم که هم بازار کار در خارج خوب باشه هم راحت پذیرش بدن

----------

